# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs >  Can't Change Avatar/Profile Picture/Signature

## iAlexstraszza

_Either I'm Just Stupid,Or I'm bugged or something 
_
Okay,Well,I Wanna change My Profile Picture/Avatar And Signature,But When I Go To,Form Actions,Then Edit Profile,They Aren't In The List. I Swear they were  :Embarrassment: 

I might be in the wrong section of It,I Dunno D: Can Someone Help me? 

(Sorry for Being Fail-ish XD)
~iAlexstraszza

----------


## Zoidberg

It's not a bug. You need 5 rep to be able to change things like that.

----------


## iAlexstraszza

Ah Okays D:

----------

